# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΞΟΞΏΟΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞ�ΟΞ±Ο SIEMENS

## messinios

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά σε όλους . Σε απορροφητήρα  SIEMENS LC958BA90 συγγενικού προσώπου
324411735_887209688969413_8181263837139516015_n.jpg δούλευε για πολύ λίγο το μοτέρ και σταμάταγε και κάπου κάπου ξανα έπαιρνε.
Βγάζοντας λοιπόν την κάρτα με μια ματιά βλέπω πυκνωτή 10μF/400V φουσκωμένο και σκασμένο το 8pin Viper12a.
Έγινε αλλαγή καθώς και της smd ressistor ανάμεσα στην γέφυρα και στο viper , αλλά και της πράσινης αντίστασης 33R( 33Ω) διότι έδειχναν άπειρο.
Βάζοντας την κάρτα στην θέση της έχω τα εξής:
α. Με το που σηκώνω ασφάλεια το μοτερ παίρνει απο μόνο του εμπρός χωρίς να πατήσω το on/off.
β. Δεν αλλάζει σκάλες το μοτέρ αλλά παραμένει εκεί που ανάβει
γ. Φωτίζεται το μπροστινό πάνελ ρυθμίσεων χωρίς όμως να επηρεάζει κάτι  
δ. Δεν έχω φωτισμό στις τρείς λάμπες αν και στην πλακέτα έχω τάση.
Καμία ιδέα;;;;
Ευχαριστώ.
1.jpg 2.jpg

----------

